# Pilote Galaxy 40



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi,has any one got or had one of these?we are collecting our 55 plate one next weekend ,seem quite rare just wanted any hints or tips.lin.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Good evening Lin,

No advise but i bet you both still have a big grin on you faces this weekend.

Cheers C&S


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,
We are looking at a Pilote A700G.
How have you got on with your Pilote.
thanks
terry


----------

